# Nickname for Amelia



## Nel.B

My LO is named Amelia Rose. I'd love to call her by a nickname as I think it's very affectionate (like when a Maddison gets Maddie, or a Melanie gets Mel). My name is Renelle and everyone calls me Nel and I love it. (Couldn't nickname her Mel cos Mel & Nel would be very confusing + we already have a Mel in the family).

The most common name is Millie but I knew an older lady called Millie for years and DH associates 'Millie' with Millicent. And I couldn't imagine a 15yr old girl called Millie. But surprisingly as much as we are against Millie, that's what comes out.

I'm tossing up between a few I like which are Mia, Lia or Ami (not Amy).

DH is going to call her Meils (Meals) but to me, that's Meals on Wheels.

What do you think?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I like ami 
not mails :haha:


----------



## Yas17

Amelia and Amelie are my favourite girl names (or some!)

But I adore Ami(e), Lia and Ellie :]

Ami's my favourite though!

I know a girl called Amelia who goes by Amy and I think it's totally gorgeous! ;D


----------



## Ameliah

I get called meli (pronounced meal-ee) and i really like it. Prefer it to being called amy or leah


----------



## pupsicle

I love Ami and Lia.
Amelia's a name I really love, with the nickname Lia.


----------



## MangoCoconut

Mimi. I know two Amelias and they were automatically without their parents even giving it thought, shortened to Mimi. It just happens with Amelias! x


----------



## N1kki

lia maybe mimi?


----------



## fallon.nicole

I love Ami. 
:)


----------



## Nel.B

Ameliah said:


> I get called meli (pronounced meal-ee) and i really like it. Prefer it to being called amy or leah

That's perfect!! Amelia has become such a popular name now and I'm sure there will be a few Amelia's in my LO class at school which will have the nicknames Millie, Lia, Mia.


----------



## Raspberries

I know someone with a baby called Amelia, and she gets called Ame (like Ah-me) lol I think thats quite pretty.


----------



## JellyBeann

Millie


----------



## Deli

My 12yo is called Amelia Grace. She has sooooooooo many nicknames lol! We call her mainly Moo but she is also Mealy Moo, MooMoo, Mealy, Meals, Millie etc.

Ironically we called her Amelia because we really wanted to name her Millie but it didn't go with our surname. Now though, I don't like the name Millie and it annoys me when her friends call her it!


----------



## mamamay

Mimi xx


----------



## prettygeek

I associate Millie with Millicent as well.

I was going to suggest Amy or Mia, but I see you've got those. I think Mimi would work too, or maybe Me/Mi or Ame/Ames?


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Lia the best... or Millie...


----------



## Florabelle

I'm a nanny and I look after an Amelia. She goes by Millie or Mimi.
I also look after an Amelie one morning a week and she answers to Ami (Ah-mee).


----------



## Florabelle

Deli said:


> My 12yo is called Amelia Grace. She has sooooooooo many nicknames lol! We call her mainly Moo but she is also Mealy Moo, MooMoo, Mealy, Meals, Millie etc.
> 
> Ironically we called her Amelia because we really wanted to name her Millie but it didn't go with our surname. Now though, I don't like the name Millie and it annoys me when her friends call her it!

Hahaha!! The Amelia I look after also answers to Moo!!! It came about because we call her Millie-Moo and it just got shortened.


----------

